# 2006 dodge ram 1500, able to plow? will it void warrenty?



## delong17 (Nov 29, 2009)

hi, I am new to this site and i am hoping to get some and hopefully all my questions answered about my truck and if it is able to put a plow on it for residential drive ways ranging from 30 feet to around 300 feet. I am a 17 year old and i own a lawn care and landscape business in Birmingham,MI. I manage around 65 lawns over the summer and i am looking to buy a plow this winter to satisfy just my lawn accounts and my uncles warehouse parking lot, about one acre. I need to know if my 2006 Dodge ram 1500 4x4 can accommodate a plow and i need to know exactly what i need to get(accessory Wise) to make it reliable and stronger than the stock.

When reading some other posts, i realized i need Timbrens, add a leaf,maybe airbags, 2.5" leveling kit, and maybe and after market solid 5000lb axle. I don't know how to order this or where to go to do all of this. Weingartz in Utica quoted me 4400 installed for a western 8' plow with bracket. But they said it would almost be touching the ground in the fully "up" position, so this is where the suspension and lift is needed to stop the sag. 

I really want to know a good way to set-up my truck so i am not blowing the tranny and breaking joints and axles in the process. I have never plowed before but I'm sure with 65 customers i will be getting a lot of practice as the season goes on. 

I would really like to know what i can do to accommodate a plow to not rip my car up, and what plows are best for a 1/2 ton pick-up. Also, what can i do, not to void the 80,000 mile drive terraine warrenty. I have 53,000 on the truck and dont want to void the warrenty.

Every bit of knowledge is greatly appreciated.


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

deLong,

Welcome to the site. 

Your trucks warranty depending on what's left of the 3/36 or the 7/70 will be voided for any claims against the power train if you choose to put a plow on it, unless it has the plow prep group. Even if you bought the extended Chrysler warranty or if the dealer sold you a "portfolio" those warranties do not allow a plow unless a plow prep was equipped on the truck originally.

I bought a used 3/4 with plow prep and also purchased a extended 5/50k Chrysler warranty. The warranty sheet specifically says that I am able to have my truck in "heavy service" which they state as having a plow on it. On the listings , they do not have an option for any 1500 or 1/2 ton truck to honor a power train claim with plow......


----------



## delong17 (Nov 29, 2009)

thanks for the response, so pretty much what is the most likely thing to brake down using a plow and what are the costs to fix them. If i took the plow and plow brackett off if something got damaged and took it in, how would they know if i had a plow on my car? sorta sketchy but i would love to know the ways arround voiding warrenty


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Sell the truck and buy a 3/4 or 1 ton better suited to the task. 

65 driveways and an acre lot is a lot of work for 1 truck. You may be in over your head...


----------



## delong17 (Nov 29, 2009)

thats really what i should do but i dont know where to get a truck for cheap that will last long, IF anyone wnats to buy my truck (2006 dodge ram 1500 4x4 big horn edition w/ 53,000 miles on it in mint condition) or trade for a 2006 of higher 3/4 ton- 1 ton truck, let me know. 

About the being over my head, im going to do as much work as i can do, i dont really know what i can handel right now, but as of this second i dont have one single contract i am going to do, because i dont have a plow yet. My lawn customers pretty much said that if i dont have a plow dont worrie about it, but if i do , they will sign up. what i am thinking is if i buy a plow for my truck, and it snows 6 times. @ 30 dollars per push. Thats is 65 x 40 per snow fall: 2,600 dollars x 6 snows=15,600. With my low overhead , and no employees, hopefully i will have around 14,500 saved up, after gas, to buy an older one ton and a plow.

IF anyone out there has a bigger truck for sale, under 5,000 right now, i will buy it off them very quick. I have 5,000 dollars for a setup on my truck.


Please let me know if my knowledge is decent at all about the prices and money involve. Im new to this so dont rip me a new one just yet. haha


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

to be honest, with that many customers for your lawn business you'd be better off putting that $5k you have and buy a 3/4 ton plow truck off craigslist or something and keep your 2006 as your primary . You can easily find a worthy rig with plow within the $5k area. That way you'd have a back up rig to tow or haul during your lawn season.... AND spending that $5k you'd own your plow rig , and you wouldn't be that mad the first time you tag a pole or a mailbox....... just my 6 cents....


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Look for a 26 series Snoway plow. They have down pressure an will not stress the front end out too much. Had one on a 03 1500 series truck with a 8' stainless salter on the back. Treated the truck like a one ton with no major issues. You would be better off with a 3/4 or one ton truck but there is always more iron out there, the 1500 will be fine as a driveway/ plow truck. Get you foot in the door and bank your coin and upgrade in the spring. 

There will always be a want for this blade for an entery level plow dodge truck so if you like buy the blade new and enjoy. Not sure if the 06 had the tortion system or the front coil tho. IMO the tortion system is nicer for the plow trucks for all you have to do is give the tortion bolt a few turns to increase the spring rating.

As for the warentee more than likely you will not be covered. Just look at it like this, take the gamble and make some good money plowing or spend $5000 on a truck which more than likely will have major issues. Plow with the 1500 this season and take it EZ .......

Don't forget!!! Find someone else out there who you can use as a sub in the case you get burried in snow or have a breakdown. In snowplowing it is all about being prepared for anything and having a community of plow buddies who will look out for you and you look out for them too!!!


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

I'll probably get shunned for my opinion, but here it is. Mind you it is just an opinion 

I have been plowing for 5 or 6 years now. Started with an old Blazer, plowing a 3/4 mile long gravel drive all on a 6-10% grade for 3/4 mile (my drive, halfway up a muntain). Blew the tranny in that, bought a 1 ton dump that I now have for sale because I don't use the dump enough. Picked up 2 other drives to do when I bought that truck. Got a deal on a Ram 2500, will be selling the 1 ton and buying a new plow for the Ram. Notice, all trucks are 3/4 ton or 1 tons. 
I also hve a 2007 Tundra that I wouldn't think of putting a plow on. Half tons are just not made to plow. They are not rugged enough or heavy enough to plow where I plow in Maine. There is a reason 3/4 tons and 1 tons are called "heavy duty". They are made to haul and work.

With that said, if you are plowing flat/short driveways and live in an area where a 1 foot snow storm is a big deal, a half ton might be fine. The 30" storm we got last year with 4' snow drifts was no place for a half ton. Barely got thtough it with the 1 ton full of sand. It's all about what you are doing. However, no matter what your half ton will take a bigger beating than any 3/4 ton or 1 ton would. I know, I know, it all takes money. That's always another factor. IMO- save up and wait. Sell the 1/2 ton and get a 3/4 ton if you'rte a business owner..................

prsport


----------



## mjsmith70 (Oct 19, 2009)

I just installed a western HTS on my 2008 Ram 1500. When I lift the plow the front end doesnt sag a bit and thats with stock suspension. My truck came with the towing package so it has the bigger alternator and battery but not a plow prep package. My local dodge dealer for lack of better words thought it was cool I put a plow on it. He also told me they would honor my warranty. I also have an 8 foot pro plow on another truck and I hooked it up just to see what happened. when I lifted it I got about 2 inches of sag I wouldnt use this plow without some suspension work but the HTS is fine Keep in mind things break wether its a new vehicle or older one. But I have found with experience older vehicles break more. I just chose to plow with a newer vehicle and fix what breaks the same as if I was plowing with an older vehicle. Good luck.


----------

